# Tonight Ottawa Senators Military Appreciation Night



## HitorMRS. (30 Jan 2007)

I'm not sure if everyone is aware but tonight the Ottawa Senators are hosting their 3rd annual Canadian Forces Appreciation Night.

http://www2.ottawasenators.com/eng/news/redirect.cfm?sectionID=hockey/hockeyNewsDetails.cfm&newsItemID=1977

It was also announced this morning on an Ottawa channel morning show that the team will be unveiling new helmets with yellow Support the Troops ribbons on them, WTG Sens!

Hope all in attendance enjoy the game. I know there will be a few bus loads heading to Ottawa tonight from here in Petawawa, have fun ladies!


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Jan 2007)

There are a number from Kingston going as well. Unfortunatly, I am not one of them as I am heading to Peterbourough and Whitby for some professional development first thing tomorrow morning.

Have fun all that are going.


----------



## brihard (30 Jan 2007)

Kinds of last minute, but I heard last year a lot of forces attendees wore uniform. Are we expected to? I got no direction on that from my CoC when I won the ticket (corporate box seat  ;D).


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Kinds of last minute, but I heard last year a lot of forces attendees wore uniform. Are we expected to? I got no direction on that from my CoC when I won the ticket (corporate box seat  ;D).



Time for you to make a few phone calls.


----------



## brihard (30 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Time for you to make a few phone calls.



Just called my section IC, and he had no idea. I suspect if it was intended, they would have told me...


----------



## Pea (30 Jan 2007)

I believe Sig_Des is going tonight too, and that he has to wear his. Not sure that is even relevant, but I'd think on a military appreciation night uniform would be a good idea.


----------



## Gunplumber (30 Jan 2007)

You are supposed to wear uniform. They want us to stand out.


----------



## brihard (30 Jan 2007)

Gunplumber said:
			
		

> You are supposed to wear uniform. They want us to stand out.



I asked him in a PM, but in case he's logged off: combats, I assume, are considered acceptable?


----------



## HitorMRS. (30 Jan 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Just called my section IC, and he had no idea. I suspect if it was intended, they would have told me...



Well if I go by the folks I saw getting on the buses here in Petawawa, yes you'd wear your combats.  But hey maybe that's just them.

Hope you enjoy the game!


----------



## brihard (30 Jan 2007)

HitorMRS said:
			
		

> Well if I go by the folks I saw getting on the buses here in Petawawa, yes you'd wear your combats.  But hey maybe that's just them.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the game!



Exactly what I needed to hear; thanks.


----------



## Franko (30 Jan 2007)

Too bad that they couldn't postpone the appreciation night until the guys on roto are actually home to watch it.

Regards


----------



## HitorMRS. (30 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Too bad that they couldn't postpone the appreciation night until the guys on roto are actually home to watch it.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## COBRA-6 (30 Jan 2007)

Same time frame as last year, when most of roto 4 was still overseas...


----------



## brihard (31 Jan 2007)

Well, that was a hell of an evening, and a great game...


----------

